# A Krenov Cabinet



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello,

This is a cabinet based on a design by James Krenov. The carcass is Sydney ******** and Tasmanian Blackwood. The shelves are also Blackwood as is the stand. The doors are book matched American Beech, with Blackbean framing. I haven't attached the doors yet as I am in two minds as to whether they make the design too busy.

Regards,

Ozrob


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I love Krenov. 

I don't think they are too "busy" line or form-wise, just not sure I like the specie selection for the rails/stiles. Panels look great but I think I would have stayed with the Gum on the frames. Could just be the angle of the picture but the frames make it all look out of whack to me. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

TT, I agree with you. Its the framing that's wrong. Gum would be better.

Regards,

Ozrob


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The craftsmanship looks superb. Hope you will show us the revised edition with the new frames.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful craftsmanship Ozrob!


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Refinished with Sydney ******** door frames and with Macassar Ebony handles.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That did it. It's beautiful. :thumbsup:

I really like the handles too. Thanks for the update.


----------

